# Paint Chips



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Its sad to say but the front of my car has developed quite a number of rock chips in the paint  I caught it early enough that there is no rust in the chipped parts. Does anyone know a god way to fix the chips? Without actually seeing the part that was filled in with touch up paint? Does anyone know of a good process to fixing them? thanx guys


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd just keep it waxed good so it doesn't rust and save up to get the whole car re-painted. The crappy factory paint isn't worht fixing IMO.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well my first opinion is always use the three to four second rule behind cars to help minimize the number of rocks that hit your car.. Second you could take it into a body shop and ask them to brush thouch some black base coat And then some hardened clear coat in your rock chips and let the clear harden then color sand and polish the rock chips.. your car is black right? This won't really Work on none solid colors.this will not look perfect BUT I have done this personally a couple of times and when done correctly it can look pretty dang good. Also expect to pay around two hundred bucks. Or you could always jus repaint the front of your car but if you do expect to pay three hundred per pannel,hood And two fenders 900, PLUS the labor to fill rock chips


----------

